# National record in wca competition. Strange record



## Cubepark (Jun 7, 2010)

What is the largest number of national records that have been made a wca competition?
Of course you should not consider the first open any nation
At Cube'n Roll 21 new national records Italian have been made Impressive
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Italy&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2010)

161 WC2009
136 Euro2006
126 WC2007
107 WC2005
85 BelgianOpen2007
80 WC2003
77 Euro2004
75 Euro2008
74 NorwegianOpen2010
72 GuangdongOpen2008
72 GermanOpen2006


```
SELECT count(if(regionalSingleRecord='',null,1))
      +count(if(regionalAverageRecord='',null,1)) x,
       competitionId
from results group by competitionId order by x desc
```


----------



## otsyke (Jun 7, 2010)

grouping also by country (i think that's what he meant):


```
SELECT competitionId,personCountryId, 
	count(if(regionalSingleRecord='',null,1)) +
	count(if(regionalAverageRecord='',null,1)) x 
from results 
group by competitionId, personCountryId 
order by x desc
```


```
NorwegianOpen2010 	Norway 		32
PolishOpen2006 		Poland 		27
PolishOpen2007 		Poland 		27
SantiagoOpen2009 	Chile 		27
NorwegianOpen2010 	Iceland 	25
CubeNRoll2010 		Italy 		24
RussiaOpen2010 		Russia 		24
RussiaOpen2010 		Belarus 	23
BelgianOpen2007 	Hungary 	23
HongKongOpen2009 	Hong Kong 	22
ShenzhenSummerOpen2009 	Hong Kong 	22
BrusselsSummerOpen2009 	Ireland 	21
NorwegianOpen2009 	Norway 		21
Euro2006 		Hungary 	21
ChileOpen2010 		Chile 		21
BrusselsSummerOpen2009 	Luxembourg 	21
BrasiliaOpen2009 	Brazil 		21
GuangdongOpen2008 	China 		20
ThailandOpen2009 	Thailand 	20
SaoPauloOpen2009 	Brazil 		20
```


However, both Stefan's and my query have the problem that a NR improved two or more times, counts as two or more.

In the Cube'n roll example, italian 2x2 avg record was improved 4 times, and then it counts as 4 NR instead of only 1.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2010)

Also has the problem that people from countries other than the competition country are counted (assuming that's not what he wants). For example, Hilmar Magnusson from Iceland got 25 NRs in Norway:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...on&competitionId=NorwegianOpen2010#2009MAGN02


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 7, 2010)

now, when the competition was finished , 21 of 29 national record were made at cube'n roll, that what i meant, I'm proud, as organizer, about it
I don't know if is a strange record, but is cool


----------



## Stefan (Jun 7, 2010)

Norwegian Open 2010 still wins with 27, though yeah, 21 is pretty good as well.

27 NorwegianOpen2010 Norway
23 PolishOpen2007 Poland
23 RussiaOpen2010 Russia
22 NorwegianOpen2010 Iceland
22 BelgianOpen2007 Hungary
22 SantiagoOpen2009 Chile
21 RussiaOpen2010 Belarus
21 CubeNRoll2010 Italy
20 WC2007 India
19 GuangdongOpen2008 Australia
19 SlovenianOpen2010 Slovenia
19 ChileOpen2010 Chile
19 MantuaOpen2009 Italy
19 PolishOpen2006 Poland


```
select s.x+a.x y, s.competitionId, s.countryId
from
(SELECT competitionId,countryId,count(distinct eventId)x
from results
where regionalSingleRecord<>''
group by competitionId, countryId) s,
(SELECT competitionId,countryId,count(distinct eventId)x
from results
where regionalAverageRecord<>''
group by competitionId, countryId) a
where s.competitionId=a.competitionId and s.countryId=a.countryId
order by y desc
```


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the answer Stefan, you were kind and professional as usual
I have a question about the fun statistics. In cube'n roll I did 3/3 solve in bld. In the previous race, Milan Bld Day, I had 2 solve right, the third was a DNS, I never thought of being able to improve the previous time, so I gave up last solve.
For this statistic "Blindfold 3x3x3 longest success streak ", it appears as a DNF, or rather my score is 5 ? I fear I already know the answer. 
I'll never make a DNS in the future, but for Milan Bld Day we had many bld solve, I was a little tired, I did not think I could ever get in the charts


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2010)

Cubepark said:


> Thanks a lot for the answer Stefan, you were kind and professional as usual


You must be new here.



Cubepark said:


> For this statistic "Blindfold 3x3x3 longest success streak ", it appears as a DNF, or rather my score is 5 ?


Only actual attempts are counted there, DNS is ignored, so your current score it 5.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 8, 2010)

This is sort of a related question:

Which record (world, continental, or national) has been broken the most times?

Also, could we get a list of the top ten records which have broken the most times?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> 19 GuangdongOpen2008 Australia



Joshua Li!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm interested which person broke the most National records/ER/WR in his cubing career


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm interested which person broke the most National records/ER/WR in his cubing career



Jackie Chan!! vote for Jackie Chan!! =D


----------



## Henrik (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm interested which person broke the most National records/ER/WR in his cubing career



I have done that 156 times one of them ER.
(If i counted correctly  )
I'm sure someone has done more. But who? I don't know, Hilmar maybe or Erik.


----------



## anders (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm interested which person broke the most National records/ER/WR in his cubing career



Mátyás Kuti is the man when it comes to the number of WR in most events.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Which record (world, continental, or national) has been broken the most times?
> Also, could we get a list of the top ten records which have broken the most times?



For world records:

22 333bf single
22 333oh average
21 555 average
20 444 single
20 magic single
19 555 single
18 333 single
18 444 average
17 magic average
16 333oh single
15 222 average
15 333 average
14 pyram average
14 sq1 average
13 sq1 single
13 minx single
11 222 single
10 333ft single
10 mmagic single
9 clock single
9 mmagic average
8 444bf single
8 minx average
8 333mbf single
7 clock average
7 555bf single
6 777 single
6 333ft average
6 pyram single
6 666 single
6 333mbo single
5 666 average
5 777 average
5 333fm single


```
select count(*) x, eventId, 'single' type from results where regionalSingleRecord='WR' group by eventId
union
select count(*) x, eventId, 'average' type from results where regionalAverageRecord='WR' group by eventId
order by x desc
```


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> I'm interested which person broke the most National records/ER/WR in his cubing career



For world records:

32 Erik Akkersdijk
21 Stefan Pochmann
21 Shotaro Makisumi
17 Mátyás Kuti
16 Chris Hardwick
14 Dan Cohen
13 Lars Vandenbergh
10 Gunnar Krig
10 Anssi Vanhala
10 Ryan Patricio


```
select count(regionalSingleRecord='WR' or null)+count(regionalAverageRecord='WR' or null) x, personName
from results
group by personId
order by x desc
```

For any regional records:

163 Henrik Buus Aagaard
137 Erik Akkersdijk
117 Emile Compion
111 Lars Vandenbergh
110 Gunnar Krig
100 Milán Baticz
93 Pedro Santos Guimarães
84 Stefan Pochmann
76 Lucas Garron
75 Anthony Searle
75 Bernett Orlando


```
select count(regionalSingleRecord<>'' or null)+count(regionalAverageRecord<>'' or null) x, personName
from results
group by personId
order by x desc
```


----------



## Cubepark (Jun 10, 2010)

the last dumb question
who has been to organize more competitions WCA in a year?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm surprised Melbourne Summer Open 2010 didn't make any lists, as almost all NR were broken, as it was the first Australian Competition (a few had competed in other competitions, such as Faz and Jasmine Lee).


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2010)

notSerbia said:


> I'm surprised Melbourne Summer Open 2010 didn't make any lists, as almost all NR were broken, as it was the first Australian Competition (a few had competed in other competitions, such as Faz and Jasmine Lee).



Well, it only offered 11 of the 19 WCA events and Australia still only has results in 12 events:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Australia&eventId=&years=&slim=Slim


----------

